# Р. Бажилин - Эстрадные пьесы



## Manako (22 Ноя 2010)

Помогите найти ноты Бажилина Эстрадные композиции для аккордеона
НАВЯЗЧИВЫЙ МОТИВ
ВАЛЬС-КАПРИС
РОЗОВЫЙ ФЛАМИНГО
ВРЕМЕНА ГОДА:
ВЕСНА. Первый ландыш ЛЕТО. Тени
ОСЕНЬ. Осенняя элегия
ЗИМА. Зимняя ночь
МИРАЖ
ИГРОК
ОЗОРНЫЕ СИНКОПЫ Спасибо заранее


----------



## justgrilen (1 Мар 2019)

Роман Бажилин - Эстрадные пьесы


----------

